
Ornate netsuke were practical status symbols - tintinnabula
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-are-netsuke
======
markc
Those interested in netsuke may enjoy the book "The Hare With Amber Eyes"
which weaves the story of a netsuke collection though generations and
different continents.

------
raldi
This article would've really benefited from a photo or sketch of what one
would look like when being worn.

------
zumu
Reminds me of phone charms and key chains (some Japanese key chains are
fashionable and bulky extending from the pocket). Obviously, given there are
pockets now they serve a slightly different purpose, but it's a similar niche.
I wonder if there's a lineage there.

------
praptak
How come they weren't losing the boxes all the time? A string under the belt
with only a small stone preventing it from sliding down seems unreliable.

~~~
vilhelm_s
I think the belt is tight around your waist, and then the netsuke is stuck
above the belt. If you pull on the string it can't slide because there is no
space for the netsuke to pass under the belt.

There's a picture here:
[https://www.netsuke.com/netsuke.html](https://www.netsuke.com/netsuke.html)

------
booleandilemma
So these were basically Edo Japan fanny packs?

